# Awesome Chinese Shovel



## applejuice (Jun 10, 2011)

I got to get one of these. Hope this isnt a re-post


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jun 10, 2011)

Wow,
That was like an infomercial. Just $19.99...but wait theres more. One case of Chinese army Meals Ready to Eat with every order.

Call 1-800-xxx-xxxx


----------



## devil-dog (Jun 10, 2011)

whats with the john wayne music in the video?


----------



## applejuice (Jun 10, 2011)

It does everything but shoot a bullet. 

I was looking online and they are around 75-100 bucks. Im still searching for a cheap imports company that sells it for 0.99$


----------



## dbodkin (Jun 10, 2011)

WOW  a Ginzu Shovel...


----------



## HMwolfpup (Jun 10, 2011)

great for digging latrines AND fixing dinner...not to mention it diffuses booby traps!


----------



## Wishin I was Fishin (Jun 10, 2011)

... I want one...


----------



## Capt Quirk (Jun 11, 2011)

Wow... Just one Chinaman with a shovel could put 10 Mexicans out of work! I gotta get me one!


----------



## nkbigdog (Jun 11, 2011)

SO WHAT'S THE POINT?


----------



## olcowman (Jun 11, 2011)

I done know I'll end up hurting myself and getting a couple of new scars.... but I am fixing to start googling and ebaying! I *got* to have me one of them thangs... and I done had me a brainstorm... when I get it I'm going to attach me a dip net on the other end of the handle.!!!!


----------



## stasher1 (Jun 11, 2011)

I could take care of almost all of my yard work with that one tool. From the looks of it I could trim the shrubs, weed the flower beds, edge the lawn, and prune my Japanese Maples. 

Once I knock all that out, I'll tie a rope to it, fling it up into my chimney, and climb up onto the roof. Once I'm up there I'll use it to clean out my gutters, and take care of some loose shingles while fending off rabid squirrels.

I like the idea, but not the prices I'm seeing. I thought Chinese stuff was supposed to be cheap.


----------



## applejuice (Jun 13, 2011)

If anybody finds any deals on them, post the link and share.


----------



## serving1Lord (Jun 13, 2011)

Does it come with fish hooks, matches and a compass in the handle?


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jun 13, 2011)

Cheap at twice the price! Plus, you could use it to kill snakes, flatten tires on cop cars, pry off catalytic converters, grind deer meat,  fry bacon and toast grilled cheese sammiches, turn over really big pancakes, scrape up road-killed black panthers, and poke bigfoots while you holler "Git! Git!"


----------



## olcowman (Jun 13, 2011)

NCHillbilly said:


> Cheap at twice the price! Plus, you could use it to kill snakes, flatten tires on cop cars, pry off catalytic converters, grind deer meat,  fry bacon and toast grilled cheese sammiches, turn over really big pancakes, scrape up road-killed black panthers, and poke bigfoots while you holler "Git! Git!"



... chop possums up for frying...threaten the kids with it...castrate shoats...dig up groundhawgs for cooking...fend off irate in-laws...split fat-liter...use it as a dipper to get yoreself a cool drank of spring water...stir  the malt/mash in a likker' still... run off them religous groups what come a knockin' at your house along about supper time (i've had me a outbreak of mormons or witnesses lately?)... cut the corns off'n yore feet and trim them big yeller toenails folks get... dig taters...whoop a egg-sucking dog...fan yoreself at prayer meeting...

You can go on and on... these things is the neatest thang I've come across since store-bought milk. I'd say it's just a matter of time a'fore you start seeing these things in every NASCAR pit box....

but 70-something dollars is a little pricey fer a fancy shovel...anybody found us a deal on them yet?


----------



## Dr. Strangelove (Jun 14, 2011)

Wow, I keep a Gerber folding shovel in my Jeep, but I'd be afraid to leave that magical thing in there, I might just find a note one day reading "All your base are belong to us", and it out driving the Jeep around somewhere looking for forests to hack, things to climb, boats to paddle...


----------



## Capt Quirk (Jun 14, 2011)

olcowman said:


> but 70-something dollars is a little pricey fer a fancy shovel...anybody found us a deal on them yet?



I think it includes the Chinaman to use it for ya


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jun 14, 2011)

The had me at bottle opener...


----------



## applejuice (Jun 15, 2011)

NCHillbilly said:


> Cheap at twice the price! Plus, you could use it to kill snakes, flatten tires on cop cars, pry off catalytic converters, grind deer meat,  fry bacon and toast grilled cheese sammiches, *turn over really big pancakes*, scrape up road-killed black panthers, and poke bigfoots while you holler "Git! Git!"


----------



## River Rambler (Jun 15, 2011)

That was weird.


----------



## rockwalker (Jun 22, 2011)

if they ever attack all we got to do is take out the shovel factory


----------



## georgia_home (Jun 22, 2011)

A few things sprang to mind as I watched that:

The music, where's the duke?

Next, I was waiting for Ron Popiel (sp?) to come out and start narrating.

And finally, I started to think that some US company will remake this infomercial and then market to the US armed forces as the latest in modular entrenching tools for a modern fighting force. Then it will be priced at $1k/per. And we will then burrow the money fromthe Chinese to buy it.

Sorry... That's just where my mind went while watching this thing...


----------



## squirreldoghunter (Jun 25, 2011)

georgia_home said:


> A few things sprang to mind as I watched that:
> 
> The music, where's the duke?
> 
> ...



 I kept waiting on the Sham-Wow guy to jump in there. He could use one to beat off those durn uncooperative, mean, uh... ladies of the evening . 
Although after seeing what that one did to him, he might need two. 
Slap-Chop!


----------



## Ballplayer (Jul 2, 2011)

Am I the only person that got tired just watching them demonstrate ?  I've been in the Army and will say we won't have a snowballs chance fighting them little buggers with their energy levels. I'd rather have their camo'd track shoes, aleast I'd look Kool.


----------



## Capt Quirk (Jul 3, 2011)

Ballplayer said:


> Am I the only person that got tired just watching them demonstrate ?  I've been in the Army and will say we won't have a snowballs chance fighting them little buggers with their energy levels. I'd rather have their camo'd track shoes, aleast I'd look Kool.


They may seem to have lots of energy, but that is just the alcohol. They'll crash soon enough


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jul 4, 2011)

OK guys, be cautious, be very cautious !!!  This tool is awesome it seems.  You can open up everything except a bank account with this gizmo.

The way that I see it is that these Chinese suckers will be using this shovel to tunnel through the earth and in about another 2 months or so will be popping up through the ground in the area of Griffin, Georgia.  Based on my calculations, by the end of 2011, there will be a total surge of "Chinese Restaurants" scattered about on most every street corner in Georgia.  Just think......the mexican restaurants will be a thing of the past.  Get ready to start eating a lot of noodles and rice dishes etc.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 4, 2011)

This has to be the greatest scam since Al Gore invented global warming...


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jul 4, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> This has to be the greatest scam since Al Gore invented global warming...



MC, don't forget ole Al also said that he invented the internet too !!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 4, 2011)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> MC, don't forget ole Al also said that he invented the internet too !!!



Between him and ol' Roy Barnes I've come to have a strong dis-trust for men that wear rouge..


----------

